
IAds more effective than TV advertising, Nielsen finds - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/02/03/iads-more-effective-than-tv-advertising-nielsen-finds/
======
bryanlarsen
TV ads were also very effective when they first came out. So were google's
text ads. Just like any form of advertising, the effectiveness of iAds will
decrease off over time.

In most cases, the advertisers will try to compensate by making the ads more
annoying.

~~~
shawndumas
And developers and Apple will rake in the cash in the meantime.

